# Molly being Air Bud!



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

OMG!! This is so cool!! How did you teach her that? Do you say a command for her to bop it back up, or would she do that anyway?

We'd totally buy her movie.


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

I love her coloring! She is quite the athlete.:banana:


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Looks like soooooooo much fun! I'd tape the ball with duct tape to see if I could save it. We would try that before throwing it away.lol 

Molly is beautiful!♥


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

She looks so sad in the picture.

"What happened to it mumma?"


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Soo cute. I used to do that with Rookie. We learned it at a tricks class. But the balls never lasted very long so it got to be a very expensive trick!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a smart girl. She and Cocasse would play well together because he loves a large ball to play with too. 

BTW, how do you say "heel" in French?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

She is so cute! Maybe get a kickball to use. That would still be oft but *might* withstand her teeth.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> OMG!! This is so cool!! How did you teach her that? Do you say a command for her to bop it back up, or would she do that anyway?
> 
> We'd totally buy her movie.


I didn't teach her anything! I just throw it at her and say go! And she jumps and 'kicks' it on her own!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

C's Mom said:


> What a smart girl. She and Cocasse would play well together because he loves a large ball to play with too.
> 
> BTW, how do you say "heel" in French?


In french we say ''Au pied'' But I use the word ''Ici'' which means ''here''


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

It's really just like training any other trick. I started by very gently bouncing the blow up ball off Rookie's nose. I couldn't manage the clicker and the ball, so I would say "good boy" when it was bouncing off his nose and then give him a treat. I kept increasing the distance between me and Rookie. It was pretty fun for him, so he picked it up right away. He would bounce it back to me so we could play "catch." I used the blow up balls because they are soft and I wasn't worried about hurting him, but if the ball hit the ground he would try to pick the ball up and end up puncturing it.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

A good 40 years ago, we had a German Shepard that used to play Tether Ball with me all the time.

He was hell on the ball though LOL


----------

